# T5/NR4 Slip



## marf (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a self directed margin account. I've done my T5008 slips previous years no problem, and this year's is no different. But I got a T5 slip this year and I'm not sure how to handle some of the items.

You can see all items on the T5, what I'm confused about is the 200x SPDR (265.79). I definitely see my trades involved with this, and it's accurate, I'm just not sure what section to put that in on my tax forms.










Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

There should be no 'trades data' on the T5. That should be on the T5008. Sales/purchases go on Schedule 3 (cap gains and/or losses) and of course converted to CAD equivalent based on the forex in effect on the date of settlement (purchases at forex rates on dates of settlement of acquisitions, and sales at forex rates on the dates of settlement of sales).


----------



## marf (Apr 2, 2018)

This stems from a stock I had shorted, so I was responsible for covering the dividend. a $265.79 mistake, but oh well. So I would think to just treat this as a capital loss?


----------



## marf (Apr 2, 2018)

oh and thanks for your response


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Google is your friend.

http://blog.taxresource.ca/expense-paid-on-dividends-of-short-sale/
https://www.taxtips.ca/personaltax/investing/taxtreatment/capitalorincome.htm


----------

